# Night Pest control



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I don't like shooting animals that I can't eat, however, I just did a full roof replacement this summer because of a family of raccoons AND squirrels...so, if I catch any near, on, or in, my house, I have to.
My wife wakes me up around 2am, telling me that she was hearing scratching noises on our roof (we sleep in a tent, with our toddler all summer) and it was sharing her. She thought it was the raccoons again...so I take the flashlight and my Scout and check out around the house...i saw the siloutette of a rodent poking is head around the chimney...and I disappeared, so I kicked a couple of cans lightly and he stepped out from where he was hiding, just long enough for me to take the shot....neck shot,...he flipped down off the roof...It was a mouse...i grabbed it up and put it in a Ziploc bag and tossed it into the fridge.
When I returned to the tent, my wife said she heard more scratching, so I went to investigate....I could hear something chewing at my shingles but I couldn't see it. So, I got my extension ladder and went up on the opposite side of my roof...sure nough there was another rodent siloutette, only bigger...so i took the shot - a had shot...I dropped like a brick right off the edge of the roof. Thankfully there was no damage to the roof.
Anyways, got my first flying squirrel....I didn't think they nested in homes...ya learn something new everyday.

The squirrel is going in the pot...the mouse is either being used as bass bait, or I'm leaving it for our local eagle family?

I really like night hunting...a lot...

Flying squirrels are cool....felt kinda bad shooting it...but I'm over it

Scout
20mm straight [email protected]" max draw
3/8"steel
Simplesure superpouch

MW









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice shooting


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's some shooting skills man! Bravo!

Agreed, flying squirrels are cool, but you can't have em chewing up your roof.

You could probably use the squirrel's skin and tail for some nice fishing flies.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> That's some shooting skills man! Bravo!
> 
> Agreed, flying squirrels are cool, but you can't have em chewing up your roof.
> 
> You could probably use the squirrel's skin and tail for some nice fishing flies.


Personally that's what I use them for, dubbing from rabbits and squirrels, hackles from starlings and doved


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> That's some shooting skills man! Bravo!
> 
> Agreed, flying squirrels are cool, but you can't have em chewing up your roof.
> 
> You could probably use the squirrel's skin and tail for some nice fishing flies.


I keep the tail for fly tying...but the rest of the pelt goes to my aunt. She uses them to line Moccasins...usually rabbit is used but this works as well.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice shooting. And nice to hear how much of these kills you use. Seems like next to nothing goes to waste.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> Nice shooting. And nice to hear how much of these kills you use. Seems like next to nothing goes to waste.


Thanks Bruce...
yeah, i use every part, if possible. It was something that was instilled in me, by my elders, right from birth. It's a way to show respect for the game that is harvested.

But, It's still kinda cool to take my toddler and wife down to one of the largest eagle nest near here, and just sit and wait (from a safe distance) and watch the eagles swoop down for a free snack.
The eagle is sacred... and to see it up close is pretty exciting for my toddler. She wants to "hug" it...lol...that ain't happening... lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I like rubber said:


> Nice shooting


Thanks!


Viper010 said:


> That's some shooting skills man! Bravo!
> 
> Agreed, flying squirrels are cool, but you can't have em chewing up your roof.
> 
> You could probably use the squirrel's skin and tail for some nice fishing flies.


I forgot to thank you in my reply...thanks!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I don't like shooting animals that I can't eat, however, I just did a full roof replacement this summer because of a family of raccoons AND squirrels...so, if I catch any near, on, or in, my house, I have to.
> My wife wakes me up around 2am, telling me that she was hearing scratching noises on our roof (we sleep in a tent, with our toddler all summer) and it was sharing her. She thought it was the raccoons again...so I take the flashlight and my Scout and check out around the house...i saw the siloutette of a rodent poking is head around the chimney...and I disappeared, so I kicked a couple of cans lightly and he stepped out from where he was hiding, just long enough for me to take the shot....neck shot,...he flipped down off the roof...It was a mouse...i grabbed it up and put it in a Ziploc bag and tossed it into the fridge.
> When I returned to the tent, my wife said she heard more scratching, so I went to investigate....I could hear something chewing at my shingles but I couldn't see it. So, I got my extension ladder and went up on the opposite side of my roof...sure nough there was another rodent siloutette, only bigger...so i took the shot - a had shot...I dropped like a brick right off the edge of the roof. Thankfully there was no damage to the roof.
> Anyways, got my first flying squirrel....I didn't think they nested in homes...ya learn something new everyday.
> ...


Great shooting!

I had to send a few warning shots to the squirrels raiding my bird feeder this morning.

You say 20mm straight TBG, what is the length? I'm trying to find an effective hunting setup myself.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

NattyShotz said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like shooting animals that I can't eat, however, I just did a full roof replacement this summer because of a family of raccoons AND squirrels...so, if I catch any near, on, or in, my house, I have to.
> ...


I cut mine 20mm straights at 10"...that gives me a 50" max draw...that throws 3/8 steel pretty fast/hard. I am shortening that back to 9" for hunting because I am more consistent at 45" max draw. I will use the 10" bands for target, so they last longer.

When I used to shoot an archery type anchor (29" max to cheek) I cut my bands 27mm-22mm tapered @6"

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Don't take this the wrong way, but I kinda want to suggest making a kite out of the flying squirrel pelt... :rofl:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but I kinda want to suggest making a kite out of the flying squirrel pelt... :rofl:


Lol...was thinking that same, actually...or maybe use it as a disguise on a drone? Lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

NattyShotz said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like shooting animals that I can't eat, however, I just did a full roof replacement this summer because of a family of raccoons AND squirrels...so, if I catch any near, on, or in, my house, I have to.
> ...


I also forgot to say thanks to you too, in my previous reply... thank you, Sir!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

A drone disguise? That'd be awesome . It'd definitely be interesting to see how flight was affected...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> A drone disguise? That'd be awesome . It'd definitely be interesting to see how flight was affected...


That's easy...it wouldn't get off of the ground...lol...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > That's some shooting skills man! Bravo!
> ...


What do you tie for? Like species and pattern


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Boom! That's some nice shooting right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice shooting!!! if you eat that squirrel aka (flying tree rat) bet it tests like chicken with a nutty after taste.


----------

